# Issey 1yr old Main Coon Cross Needs a quite home



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Issey is a 1yr old main Coon Cross and is friendly but shy
and is very playful. She would benefit from a quite home
without children. She can get stressed and tends to over groom herself.
Issey is vet checked and has been treated for fleas/worms with stronghold
and is litter trained. If you can offer her a new home then please contact me
via private message. Thank you.

*
Ps, Sadly i am no longer a rescue after my hubby walked out
6 months ago. I am sad to be giving up rescueing and rehoming
but i don't have the means to continue but still have a few 
cats needing homes.*


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Issey is still looking.


----------



## Steexy (Feb 7, 2012)

I was wondering if you've had any luck finding a home for this little girl yet? Sorry can't PM and she really peaked my curiosity.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry hunni i no longer have Issey.


----------



## Steexy (Feb 7, 2012)

No problem. I hope she's happy in her new home.


----------

